# Alabama Stick "Roll Tide"



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I have been looking for a special staff for this project for some time, as some of you know . This is a commission order. The elephant is the symbol for the University of Alabama. There will be a crimson collar at the top and bottom of the grip area. The grip will have a hounds tooth pattern to represent the hat warn be the famous Alabama football coach Bear Bryant. Much of the bark on the lower part of the staff is gone so I will remove all the bark and I am thinking I will make up a white vinegar and steel wool wash. It should turn the wood to a old barn wood gray color as well as highlight the grain. I have to shorten the staff about 5 inches so I will test it on the cut off first. I will permanently attach the topper just before I paint.


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

What is that staff, Sweet Gum? Your elephant is great!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Should be a great stick when it's done. Nice twisty stick for the shank.

Rodney


----------

